# Miller's Ferry Info needed



## Ron Reed (Oct 13, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good place with camping, areas to fish and times to fish for crappie at Miller's Ferry. Thanks for the help,
Ron


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome Ron.
There are several campgrounds on the lake. Lots of people loke to camp at either, The state park near the dam, Roland cooper --although I never have, and chilachee creek campground. 
as for the Crappie. Lots of people seem to do well starting pretty soon now and running till around the end of April. Try all the stump fields from Buzzard roost down to about Mill creek. they should be staging soon in 15-25 ft depending on the water temp, and cold fronts, near the mouths of the creeks.


----------



## Ron Reed (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks for the hlep


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, ron,
where you from? didn't see it on your avatar.
millers ferry is in two places.....one is north of mobile in the delta area and the other is below selma on the alabama river. which one are you talking about?

jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

why is this posted twice?

jack


----------



## Ron Reed (Oct 13, 2009)

im from pace fl and looking to go to selma area


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

*Campground*

Hello Ron, I use to live up that way,You can go to Candem,Al. and head north on Hwy 41 towards Selma,I cant tell you exact milage but keep looking on left for a old store,you can take a left on a dirt road that will lead you to a state park called Elms Bluff,camping,fresh water spickets,a public rest-room,nice ramp,no electricy,launch and go north towards cedar creek,on right,fish all the lakes that make off the main river and even go up cedar,In May on the full moon,3-days before 3-days after the blue-gill are hard on bed,good catfishing at night too,talk to some of the old timers there,real nice people.In May just fish the lakes untill you catch a big old dark,red breasted bull bluegill and drop anchor,probally be able to smell them,alot of fun for family.I will probally be there,good luck...


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

www.wilcoxareachamber.org has some info on the area and some crappie events taking place in the spring.


----------

